
Mac MenuBar App to show current desktop/space - jasonwen
I searched and at some point even tried to create my own Mac App with my limited Swift skills. I failed.<p>Am I the only one that wants a simple title in the menu bar that is relative to the current active desktop space? Persistent would be nice but I can live with renaming it after a restart.<p>My use case is that I work in different environments and want each environment have a simple handle for me to recognise each environment.<p>I use stickies now but after a restart they end up all in one desktop. Anyone have any suggestions how they manage multiple desktop spaces in Mac?
======
cimmanom
I use TotalSpaces. It doesn't allow naming desktops, but it does show an
active desktop number in the menu bar. And offers a few other handy features.

------
tony-allan
As a simple alternative if you have a trackpad, the mission control gesture is
an easy way to see where you are and then select a new desktop if desired.

------
mromanuk
Why don’t you add a wallpaper with the name on it for each space?

